# 14X7'S ON A 1988 cutlass supreme



## Benevolent_King (Jul 10, 2009)

Im thinkin of gettin these









made for my car ...here 1988 cutlass supreme









she runs great no nicks or dings just one small rust spot on the back trunk near the window

would running 14x7's reverse offset damage the bearings on this car over time? 

Where do I find the number to determine the corrcect offset measurements?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Being that the wheels are reverse they may put more load on the bearings, but not enough to cause a huge problem unless the bearings were about to go anyways. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think chinas only come in standard or reverse. No in between offsets. I'm sure Dayton and probably Zenith could make a set with a specific offset that you want.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Benevolent_King_@Jul 10 2009, 08:23 PM~14439324
> *Im thinkin of gettin these
> 
> 
> ...


NO, AND GO WITH A 13X7 REVERSE


----------



## Benevolent_King (Jul 10, 2009)

why not the 14x7's......? Should I have socks and bearings replaced before getting the wheels?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Benevolent_King_@Jul 10 2009, 09:26 PM~14439858
> *why not the 14x7's......?  Should I have socks and bearings replaced before getting the wheels?
> *


IF YOU HAVE THE 14S ALREADY GO WITH THAT, IF YOU DONT DO THE 13S, LOOKS BETTER, AND NO SLAP ON AND ROLL


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Benevolent_King_@Jul 10 2009, 11:26 PM~14439858
> *why not the 14x7's......?  Should I have socks and bearings replaced before getting the wheels?
> *



Just check to see if your front suspension/steering linkages parts are worn, and replace anything that needs to be.


----------



## Benevolent_King (Jul 10, 2009)

what about the offset anybody know how to get that info


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jul 11 2009, 01:22 AM~14441361
> *Just check to see if your front suspension/steering linkages parts are worn, and replace anything that needs to be.
> *


X2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Benevolent_King_@Jul 11 2009, 12:00 PM~14443533
> *what about the offset anybody know how to get that info
> *


YOU WILL BE FINE BIG DADDY 13X7 OR 14X7 REVERSE I HAD PUT 13X7 REVERSE ON ALL MY G-BODYS AND NEVER HAD A PROBLEM, I HAVE HOMIES THAT HAVE PUT 14S ITS ALL ON YOU


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Benevolent_King (Jul 10, 2009)

somebody got pics of a 15x7 reverse on a cutlass?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benevolent_King_@Jul 11 2009, 10:38 PM~14446961
> *somebody got pics of  a 15x7 reverse on a cutlass?
> *


way too big


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Jul 12 2009, 12:39 AM~14446967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With 14 x 7s you are pushing it. Stop being scared and go with 13s.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

13's all day.........


----------

